
We Need to Talk about Intestinal Worms - LinuxBender
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/we-need-to-talk-about-intestinal-worms/
======
HarryHirsch
"Hookworm then rampant in the American South" \- what's that nonsense? It is
_still_ rampant in the poorer parts of the American South:
[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/sep/05/hookworm-
low...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/sep/05/hookworm-lowndes-
county-alabama-water-waste-treatment-poverty)

